# your pick for a .22 semi auto



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Looking for some feedback on your choice in a .22 semi automatic PISTOL (my bad) to be used as a plinker.
Not looking for a pricey competition piece, just a good dependable one.
If you have a good one you want to part with, shoot me a pm.
Thanks


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Pat,

I like my older model Ruger 10-22. Had it for a number of years and it has been very reliable. Oh yeah, don't want to sell it, LOL.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ruger 10/22 and Academy has them for sale at 187.00 good shooting and easy to work on simple gun


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

joebuck said:


> Pat,
> 
> I like my older model Ruger 10-22. Had it for a number of years and it has been very reliable. Oh yeah, don't want to sell it, LOL.
> 
> Good luck in your search.


*I agree on the 10/22, the way I have mine set up it's the most accurate .22 I've shot. Was not very pricey to set up either. If you want the specs and sites PM me.*


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I also have a ruger 10/22 bull barrell with a redfield scope,,


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Ruger 10/22. Incredible amounts of aftermarket accessories available.


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have one set up like a assalt rifle with adjustable stock and scope from ruger not after market, sell 200.00 paid 284.00 need money for new transducer and mount have 25 rd clip and 10 rd clip to go with it, only shot to sight in


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

For the pistol, I am partial to the Browning Buckmarks. I have a 5.5 Target model, and it is a tackdriver. A lot of people like the Ruger Mk series as well, I've just never owned one. Academy had a Buckmark, I think it was a camp model for under $300.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Definetly a Ruger MK or Browning Buckmark if you are looking for dependable and reasonably priced.
I have a couple of MKII 5 1/2" bull barrel stainless pistols. I like 'em a lot.
A Colt Woodsman is nice but pricey.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Get what feels best in your hand.

The bull barrel Ruger target is a tack driver and many after-market parts are available. I don't particularly care for the grip angle, though.

I like the S&W 41, but it is expensive.

I got a S&W 22A for my son.

Joraca


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Now Pat, you made the first 6 posters on this thread (me included) look like we don't know the difference between a pistol and a rifle .... LOL.

For the pistol I prefer my Browning Buckmark. It is stupid accurate and a BLAST to shoot. The Rugers are nice too, I am just partial to the Browning. BTW, it is not for sale either .....


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

Agree with Joebuck, Browning Buckmark or Ruger. I personally have a Ruger 22/45. Very accurate, will choke every now and then on hollow points. Browning would probably be my first choice if I did it again but Ruger would be a close second. 

Best, 

Jerry


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

joebuck said:


> Now Pat, you made the first 6 posters on this thread (me included) look like we don't know the difference between a pistol and a rifle .... LOL.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Sorry Joe,........ I'm the one that goofed on the original post.
> Now to find me one.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> joebuck said:
> 
> 
> > Now Pat, you made the first 6 posters on this thread (me included) look like we don't know the difference between a pistol and a rifle .... LOL.
> ...


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

my browning nomad and HS SK shoots circles around my 

ruger MK II TARGET AND MY MK III 22/45 HUNTER.

everyone that has shot the nomad has done really well with it.:thumbup::yes:


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

I bought a Browning Buckmark a few months ago and absolutley love it. Crazy accurate and haven't had a single jam or any other problem yet.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

for a plinker the walther p22...or an older ruger markll
ruger competition target slab side stainless....good shooter but not high end
high end s&w model 41...or high standard trophy

.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Looking for some feedback on your choice in a .22 semi automatic PISTOL (my bad) to be used as a plinker.
> Not looking for a pricey competition piece, just a good dependable one.
> If you have a good one you want to part with, shoot me a pm.
> Thanks


*Well the PISTOL part I did not see the first time I posted. So as a responce for a pistol here is my input.*


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Beretta Neos - Teach CWW and when given the choice between the Neos and a Ruger Mk 3 45/22, students pick the Neos just about every time.

Both are very good and the Ruger may be a bit less expensive but the ergonomics of the Neos are very good, very easy to break down and clean.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good, tough, all around plinker....Walther P22...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

I like my Ruger MK II govt target. Can be a challenge to take down. Check you-tube videos for instructions.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

welldoya said:


> Definetly a Ruger MK or Browning Buckmark if you are looking for dependable and reasonably priced.


Bingo. +1


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

For just plinking and average accuracy I like my Walther P-22.


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ruger MKII Govt Target's are the most accurate .22 pistol around!


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

sig sells a 22 now, p22 the counter guy at academey has one says it shots preatty good


----------



## patman71 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have the 6 inch beretta Neos and Its great shooter. The trigger is a littel stiff but accurate. I also recently bought one of the GSG 1911 22`s and man I love this thing. It prefers the high velocity but ran pretty good with the 550 bulk box.The high velocity at walmart was a $1.67 for 50 so its still super cheep tp shoot. I did alot of research on the gun and really good reports. It also come with threaded barrel and is a full size 1911. Check them out. Ubers usually carries them but they have been pretty hot so I bought mine at the last gun show and it was till priced fair.


----------



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

I also liked the neos. The grip angle works for me. I tried the sig 22 and did not like the trigger.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

If you want a sweet trigger....s&w model 41....High standard trophy :yes:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

My P-22 has been fantastic. Out of the box I ran over 600 rounds of federal automatch through it with out cleaning it until I got my first failure (FTE). I think cleaned Ive got only about another 300 rounds through it but with a few FTF so I think I must got a bad batch of ammo.

For me, that kind of reliability in a .22lr auto is just fantastic.

I have also heard great things about the ATI GSG-1911. I have their is GSG-5 and its nice. If you want to go uber cool you could grab the gsg-5pk which is a pistol technically.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

For the Ruger MK 22/45 with threaded barrel..............
Do you have to have a special permit to own one?
http://www.ruger.com/products/2245ThreadedBarrel/models.html


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> For the Ruger MK 22/45 with threaded barrel..............
> Do you have to have a special permit to own one?
> http://www.ruger.com/products/2245ThreadedBarrel/models.html


No. There is no permit needed to own any gun actually. Some require additional background checks and registration and a transfer tax however.

The pistol you have posted is just that, a pistol. You must be 21 to purchase from an FFL or 18 to purchase from a private individual and to possess. It does have a rail on the bottom of the barrel, just be sure to not attach a vertical foregrip as then it would be considered an AOW which you would have to fill out a form 4, get approval from the local CLEO and pay a $5 transfer tax to the gooberment.


----------

